# سؤال حول نص اعمال الرسل 9:5-6



## mar3y تابع رسول الشيطان محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

يقول بولس الرسول في اعمال الرسل 9:5-6 :

 فسأله: «من أنت يا سيد؟» فقال الرب: «أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس». 
Act 9:6 فسأل وهو مرتعد ومتحير: «يا رب ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟»فقال له الرب: «قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل».

وبالرجوع الى المخطوطات الأصلية للكتاب المقدس لم نجد هذا النص وحيث أن الكتاب المقدس كم تقرون يستحيل تحريفة لأنه يعتمد على أكبر عدد من الأصول القديمة نسأل كيف أضيف هذا النص الى الكتاب المقدس الحالي وليس له أصل في أقدم المخطوطات !؟

نشكر لكم سعة صدوركم .


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا يا حبيبى على السؤال اللى نقلته بدون وعى ولا ادراك*
*ولا حتى دراسة باسس النقد النصى المحترم مش التهريج اللى بيحصل فى المنتديات الاسلامية*
*
بس الاول ابدا معاك
ماعلاقة مسالة تحريف الكتاب بسقوط نص من مخطوطة او اخرى
نعتبره تهريج مفلسين مش قادرين يواجهوا الحقيقة بموثوقية نص العهد الجديد بين كل نصوص الكتابات القديمة 
على العموم احنا معاك للنهاية لاثبات النص المسلم بكل دقة
تعالى مثلا نعرض المخطوطة السينائية لان فيها القراءة القصيرة لكن فى حتة مهمة جدا
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif][/FONT] 





*هتلاقى كلمة*[FONT=Palatino Linotype, serif][FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]*Ειπεν
وقال له 
والكلمة موجودة فى النص المسلم القراءة الاطول 
بس دا بالنسبة للنص السكندرى
القراءة الاطول جزء لا يتجزا من التقليد الاتينى وموجود فى المخطوطات الاتينية ترجع للقرن الثانى 
*[/FONT][/FONT]itar itc ith itl itp itph itt
وموجودة فى ترجمة الفلجاتا للقديس جيروم من القران الرابع
*فلماذا تجاهلت يا عزيزى التقليد الاتينى و السريانى الموجود فيه النص بقراءته الطويلة والقبطى ايضا اليس هذا دليل اقدم وضدك*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*الدليل الاهم والقاطع من اقوال القديس اغناطيوس 
القديس اغناطيوس عاصر تلاميذ المسيح
او بمصطلح اسلامى هو من التابعين 
وتنيج عام 107 ميلادية
يعنى بعد اخر رسول المسيح يوحنا الحبيب ببضع سنوات
* *The Epistle of Ignatius to the Philadelphians * 
*For the archives ought not to be preferred to the Spirit. [952] "It is hard to kick against the pricks;" [953] it is hard to disbelieve Christ; it is hard to reject the preaching of the apostles.*
*Volume 1 page 116*
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*القديس اغسطينوس 
* *Chapter 20.--44. Petilianus said: "*
*The Lord Christ cries again from heaven to Paul, `Saul, Saul, why  persecutest thou me? It is hard for thee to kick against the pricks.' [2035]       He was then called Saul that he might  afterwards receive his true name in baptism
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*اقدم مخطوط لسفر اعمال الرسول مخطوط 45
مخطوط 45 كما تم تحليله يحتوى على رقوق بمعدل 25 سطر فى كل رق
فى الرق الموجود فيه هذا الاصحاح للاسف متاكل ولا يوجد سوى كلمتين من العدد
**δε̣ εγ̣*[FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]*ω
وهذا الرق يوجد به 21 سطر فقط
فلو قارنا هذة الصفحة بمعدل سطور كل رق فى المخطوط فالطبيعى ان يحتوى هذا الرق ايضا على 25 سطر *
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif][/FONT] 





[FONT=Times New Roman Greek, serif]*ودى اشارة واضحة لاحتمال وجود القراءة الاطول فى المخطوط 
لكن للاسف هذة السطور غير موجودة
لكن رسوخ النص فى التقليد الاتينى والسريانى والقبطى واقوال الاباء امتادا من اغناطيوس تؤكد موثوقية نص القراءة الاطول *
[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*المادة ماخذوة من بحث للدكتور هولى بايبل عن اصالة النص انا مجرد نقلتها فقط
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10037
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*تعليق اخير على سيادتك
انت لونت هذة الاعداد*
«أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس»
*ولكن يا عزيزى حتى النص النقدى موجود فيه انا يسوع الذى انت تضهده الاختلاف فى
صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخص
لكن فى حاجة ايضا مهمة اوى
ان الترجمة العربية المشتركة هى ايضا ترجمة نقدية واشترك فيها الانبا غورغوريوس
وفى متن النص نفسه موجود القراءة الاطول
* *المشتركة * 
*اع**-9-5: **فقالَ شاوُلُ**: ((**مَنْ أنتَ، يا ربُّ؟**)) **فأجابَهُ الصَّوتُ**: ((**أنا يَسوعُ الذي أنتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ**. [**صَعْبٌ علَيكَ أنْ تُقاوِمَني**)).*
*اع**-9-6: **فقالَ وهوَ مُرتَعِبٌ خائِفٌ**: ((**يا ربُّ، ماذا تُريدُ أن أعمَلَ؟**)) **فقالَ لَه الرَّبُّ**:] ((**قُمْ واَدخُلِ المدينةَ، وهُناكَ يُقالُ لَكَ ما يَجبُ أنْ تَعمَلَ*
*يبقى احنا حتى فى التراجم النقدية العربى قدام ترجمتين فقط اتجهوا للنص النقدى والقراءة الاقصر
الكاثلويكية واليسوعية*


----------



## mar3y تابع رسول الشيطان محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

طيب هرد عليك من المكان اللي أنت حبت منه كلامك نفسه ايه رأيك ، يلا بقى ما كله بينسخ وبيلصق أنا أنت أهم حاجة نصل لملعومة !

أكيد أنت قريت الجزء دا تعليقا على الصورة اللى أنت نقلتها في مداخلتك !
...............................
*ولكني لاحظت شئ اثناء قراءتي له يختلف فيها عن نسخة وستكوت هورت وهي كلمة *
Ειπεν
اي قال له وهذه موجوده في النص المسلم . وقد لا تكون مهمة للبعض ولكن لي تمثل وجود مراحل انتقال من النص الطويل الي النص القصير 


*وباقي المخطوطات اليونانيه الاحدث تحتوي علي العدد القصير فيما عدا *
*E and 431*

........................................

يعني ماليش دعوة بإن كانت القراءة قصيرة ولا طويلة لتبرير ان النص مش موجود !

وضحت !؟


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*انا فهمت وفاهم كل كلمة فى اى بحث للدكتور هولى بايبل ولو مفهمتش كلمة برجع اساله واتعلم لانى مش بكابر وبعاند وهو انسان جدير بالاحترام والثقة
الدكتور هولى بايبل وضح ان القراءة الاطول كانت لها ملامح انتقال للقراءة الاقصر فى النص السكندرى وهو وجود كلمتين فى المخطوطة السينائية غير موجودين فى النص النقدى وموجودين فى النص التقليدى
اما عن اصالة النص مش عايز استغباء
لان النص موجود وجود راسخ فى التقليد الشرقى الاتينى والسريانى والقبطى
وحتى فى اقوال الاباء بداية من القديس اغناطيوس
يكفى ذلك لو عندك اى اعتراض اخر 
*


----------



## mar3y تابع رسول الشيطان محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

طيب أفهم من كدا أن جملة «أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس» موجودة في المخطوطات ولا مش موجودة موجودة قولي أهية شوف المخطوطة وخزق عيني بالمخطوطة مش بالنص اليوناني ، أما مش موجودة والتبريرات اللي بتحاول تبينها لي أنا مسألتش عنها أصلا أنا سؤالي في حدود المخطوطة والنص ، سقطت أو لم تسقط لم أسأل عنه فهذا موضوع أخر يأخذ حين الحديث عنه طريقا ومنهجا أخر إن أردت الحديث عنه فلا مشكلة عندي ووقتها أطرح تلك المبررات ، أنا بسأل في حدود نص لونته بالأحمر ، ولا داعي لأن تنعتني بالغباء بعد فأنا سؤالي محدد جدا !

فلو لاحظت القسم تحت إسم الأسئلة والأحوبة والسؤال يتبعه جواب على قدر ما طرح به السؤال !


----------



## MATTEW (5 أغسطس 2010)

mar3y قال:


> طيب هرد عليك من المكان اللي أنت حبت منه كلامك نفسه ايه رأيك ، يلا بقى ما كله بينسخ وبيلصق أنا أنت أهم حاجة نصل لملعومة !
> 
> أكيد أنت قريت الجزء دا تعليقا على الصورة اللى أنت نقلتها في مداخلتك !
> ...............................
> ...



* عجبتني الجمله دي جدا 

و حقيقتا انت سبت ايضا الجزء ده

*


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif][/FONT]   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]لماذا نقبل النص المسلم فوق الادلة اليونانية الكثيره في هذه النقطه ؟ لان النص تم الحفاظ عليه في اللغات الاخري وايضا الادلة الداخليه تثبت ان السيد المسيح قال هذه الكلمات في اثناء تحويل بولس ولذلك فهي اصلية [/FONT]*[/FONT]



*عجبتني اخر جمله دي ( مليش دعوه ) ههههههههه

دي عند ناس تانين حبيبي :t30:
*


----------



## MATTEW (5 أغسطس 2010)

mar3y قال:


> طيب أفهم من كدا أن جملة «أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس» موجودة في المخطوطات ولا مش موجودة موجودة قولي أهية شوف المخطوطة وخزق عيني بالمخطوطة مش بالنص اليوناني ، أما مش موجودة والتبريرات اللي بتحاول تبينها لي أنا مسألتش عنها أصلا أنا سؤالي في حدود المخطوطة والنص ، سقطت أو لم تسقط لم أسأل عنه فهذا موضوع أخر يأخذ حين الحديث عنه طريقا ومنهجا أخر إن أردت الحديث عنه فلا مشكلة عندي ووقتها أطرح تلك المبررات ، أنا بسأل في حدود نص لونته بالأحمر ، ولا داعي لأن تنعتني بالغباء بعد فأنا سؤالي محدد جدا !
> 
> فلو لاحظت القسم تحت إسم الأسئلة والأحوبة والسؤال يتبعه جواب على قدر ما طرح به السؤال !



*انت مش راضي تفهم ليه اقري البحث اللي في الرابط تاني *


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*اولا يا حاج النص المختلف عليه هو صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس
وليس انا يسوع الذى انا تضطهده
يعنى حتى سيادتك مش عارف انى نص المختلف عليه ودا يعتبر فى حد ذاته جهل 
النص موجود فى المخطوطات
اة مخطوطات التقليد الاتينى والسريانى والقبطى
ارجع لكلام الدكتور توماس هولاند
**The phrase from verse five, "it is hard for thee to kick against the pricks," is in the Old Latin and some Vulgate manu******s. It is also in the Peshitta and the Greek of Codex E and 431*

*Why, then, should the Textus Receptus be accepted over the majority of Greek witnesses at this point? Because the phrases are preserved in other languages, and the internal evidence establishes that Christ in fact spoke these words at the time of Paul's conversion and are therefore authentic.*
 *يعنى النص راسخ رسوخ الجبال فى التقليد القديم وفى الترجمات الاتينى والقبطى والبشيطا *


----------



## mar3y تابع رسول الشيطان محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

> *لماذا نقبل النص المسلم فوق الادلة اليونانية الكثيره في هذه النقطه ؟ لان النص تم الحفاظ عليه في اللغات الاخري وايضا الادلة الداخليه تثبت ان السيد المسيح قال هذه الكلمات في اثناء تحويل بولس ولذلك فهي اصلية *


 


> *عجبتني اخر جمله دي ( مليش دعوه ) ههههههههه
> 
> دي عند ناس تانين حبيبي *:t30:




على فكرة أنا بتكلم عربي وسؤالي برده بالعربي ، أنا سؤالي محدود بهل النص موجود في المخوطة أم لا ، صدقني لم أزيد على السؤال حرف أو حتى نقطة ، وأي لغات أخرى تقصد التي تم الحفاظ على النص فيها أوليست كل اللغات ترجمة للنص اليوناني أم ماذا ، أنا مستعد أقبل ألنص بأي لغة بس مع توضيح مصدرة ولا ايه رأيك !؟




> *انت مش راضي تفهم ليه اقري البحث اللي في الرابط تاني *


ما هو البحث اللى في الرابط بيقول ان كل المخطوطات أعتمدت على القراءة القصيرة حضرتك يعني النص مش موجود ، قريته صدقني وهقراه تاني وتالت .


----------



## mar3y تابع رسول الشيطان محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

تسمحولي بس أقوم أصلي الفجر أكيد كلكم من مصر وسامعين الأذان بيأذن ! لي عودة بعد الصلاة .


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

> على فكرة أنا بتكلم عربي وسؤالي برده بالعربي ، أنا سؤالي محدود بهل النص موجود في المخوطة أم لا ، صدقني لم أزيد على السؤال حرف أو حتى نقطة ، وأي لغات أخرى تقصد التي تم الحفاظ على النص فيها أوليست كل اللغات ترجمة للنص اليوناني أم ماذا ، أنا مستعد أقبل ألنص بأي لغة بس مع توضيح مصدرة ولا ايه رأيك !؟


*هو الغباء واخد حده معاك
وانت مين اصلا علشان تقبل النص ولا متقبلوش
ومخطوط ايه اللى بتسال عنه
انت سالت عن اصولية النص المسلم
انت تايه يا ابنى
اقدم نصوص يونانى للقرن الرابع
وفى البحث فى اشارة واضحة لانتقال النص من القراءة الاطول للقراءة الاقصر فى النص السكندرى
نرجع للترجمات الاقدم
الاتينى والبشيطا والقبطى
موجودين فيها النص بقوة
معلقتش على النقطة دى وخايف تحرج نفسك وتتطلع جاهل زى الىل نقلت منهم*


> ما هو البحث اللى في الرابط بيقول ان كل المخطوطات أعتمدت على القراءة القصيرة حضرتك يعني النص مش موجود ، قريته صدقني وهقراه تاني وتالت .


*مخطوطات ايه اللى فيها القراءة القصيرة
اليونانى الاحدث 

احنا بنتكلم عن ايه
ترجمات للنص اليونانى من القرن التانى
ومش من منطقة جغرافية واحدة
من الاباء الاتين والاباء السريان والاقباط
يعنى تلات مناطق مختلفة فى التوزيع الجغرافى
رسوخ النص فى التقليد الكنيسى موجود بنسبة 100 فى المية
بل اقوال الاباء من القرن الاول  (القديس اغناطيوس حامل الاله تلميذ بطرس ويوحنا)يؤكدها بنسبة 200 فى المية
 من عصر الاباء الرسل
اعتقد الموضوع انتهى لو فى جديد وكلام اكاديمى ياريت تعرضه بلاش كلام فارغ *


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*نكمل نقلا من بحث الدكتور هولى بايبل عن اراء علماء النقد النصى عن النص
The answer is because of the following: * 

 *Textus Receptus 	is based on the vast majority (over 95%) of the 5,300+ Greek 	manu******s in existence. That is why it is also called the Majority 	Text. * 
 *Textus Receptus 	is not mutilated with deletions, additions and amendments, as is the 	Minority Text. * 
 *Textus 	Receptus agrees with the earliest versions of the Bible: Peshitta 	(AD150) Old Latin Vulgate (AD157), the Italic Bible (AD157) etc. 	These Bibles were produced some 200 years before 	the Minority Texts (like Vatican 	and Sinai) 	favored by the Roman 	Catholic Church. The Waldensian 	(AD 120 & onwards), The Gallic Bible (Southern France) (AD177), 	The Gothic Bible (AD 330-350), The Old Syriac Bible (AD 400), The 	Armenian Bible (AD 400 There are 1244 copies of this version still 	in existence.), The Palestinian Syriac (AD 450), The French Bible of 	Oliveton (AD 1535), The Czech Bible (AD 1602), The Italian Bible of 	Diodati (AD 1606), The Greek Orthodox Bible (Used from Apostolic 	times to the present day by the Greek Orthodox Church). [Bible 	Versions, D.B. Loughran*
*Textus Receptus 	agrees wih the vast majority of the 86,000+ citations from ******ure 	by the early church fathers. *
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*نفس الحوار كرر بنفس الالفاظ على لسان بولس الرسول فى اعمال الرسل 26
**«وَلَمَّا كُنْتُ ذَاهِبًا فِي ذلِكَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ، بِسُلْطَانٍ وَوَصِيَّةٍ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ،*
*13 رَأَيْتُ فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ، نُورًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الشَّمْسِ، قَدْ أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي وَحَوْلَ الذَّاهِبِينَ مَعِي.*
*14 فَلَمَّا سَقَطْنَا جَمِيعُنَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا يُكَلِّمُنِي وَيَقُولُ بِاللُّغَةِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ: شَاوُلُ، شَاوُلُ! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟ صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ*
*15 فَقُلْتُ أَنَا: مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟ فَقَالَ: أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ.* 
*16 وَلكِنْ قُمْ وَقِفْ عَلَى رِجْلَيْكَ لأَنِّي لِهذَا ظَهَرْتُ لَكَ، لأَنْتَخِبَكَ خَادِمًا وَشَاهِدًا بِمَا رَأَيْتَ وَبِمَا سَأَظْهَرُ لَكَ بِهِ،*
*17 مُنْقِذًا إِيَّاكَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَمِنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَنَا الآنَ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَيْهِمْ،*
*18 لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ، وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ، حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيبًا مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ.*

*ولوقا الرسول نقل الموقف عن بولس الرسول كما رواه عنه وبولس بنفسه اقر بما كتبه لوقا فى سفر اعمال الرسول عن تحول بولس** بنفس الالفاظ فى مقابلة المسيح مع بولس*


*النص موجود فى الترجمة العربية المشتركة والكاثوليكية والحياة وكل التراجم النقدية العربية *
*العربية المشتركة
اع-26-14: فوقعنا كلنا إلى الأرض، وسمعت صوتا يقول لي بالعبرية: شاول! شاول! لماذا تضطهدني؟ صعب عليك أن تقاومني.
الكاثوليكية
اع-26-14:  فسقطنا جميعا إلى الأرض، وسمعت صوتا يقول لي بالعبرية: شاول، شاول، لماذا تضطهدني؟ يصعب عليك أن ترفس المهماز. 
البوليسية
ع-26-14:  فسقطنا جميعنا على الأرض، وسمعت صوتا يقول لي باللغة العبرية: شاول، شاول، لم تضطهدني؟ إنه لصعب عليك أن ترفس المناخس! 
الحياة
اع-26-14: فسقطنا كلنا على الأرض. وسمعت صوتا يناديني باللغة العبرية قائلا: شاول، شاول، لماذا تضطهدني؟ يصعب عليك أن ترفس المناخس. 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ابقى صلح يا عزيزى العنوان
لان النص موجود فى اعمال الرسل
5:9
مينفعش يكون من 9-6
الا عند اللمبى بس
9 6 سنين *


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أغسطس 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الدليل الاهم والقاطع من اقوال القديس اغناطيوس
> القديس اغناطيوس عاصر تلاميذ المسيح
> او بمصطلح اسلامى هو من التابعين
> وتنيج عام 107 ميلادية
> ...




مسكين هو المسلم !!

يروح لمخطوطة مايلاقيش فيها النص يلاقيه في ترجمات وفي الآباء
مش عارف يعمل اية !!!


سعيد جدا بكلمة " ماليش دعوة " هاهاهاهاها


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أغسطس 2010)

دلوقتى عندي شهادات اقدم من المخطوطات اللي مافيهاش النص بكتير كمان وواحد منهم يرجع بعد حوالى 25 سنة من زمن كتابة السفر نفسه !!!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أغسطس 2010)

*ابقي قول لربنا يوم الدينونه ماليش دعوه هوا كدا*​ 
*ابقي لما تطرح في الظلمه الخارجيه قول لربنا ماليش دعوه*​ 
*أيوب الأصحاح 21 العدد 14 فَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ: ابْعُدْ عَنَّا. وَبِمَعْرِفَةِ طُرُقِكَ لاَ نُسَرُّ. *​ 

* أيوب الأصحاح 22 العدد 17 الْقَائِلِينَ لِلَّهِ: ابْعُدْ عَنَّا. وَمَاذَا يَفْعَلُ الْقَدِيرُ لَهُمْ. *​ 
*الايتين دول منطبقين عليك و علي كتير زيك*​ 
*سلام*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أغسطس 2010)

mar3y قال:


> تسمحولي بس أقوم أصلي الفجر أكيد كلكم من مصر وسامعين الأذان بيأذن ! لي عودة بعد الصلاة .



انت بتصلي من الساعة 03:40 لغاية دلوقتى الساعة 11 ؟؟ 
دا انت تقي اوي !!


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*يامولكا سيبك منه
هو مش عارف اصلا ايه النص المختلف عليه 
وبيقولك مليش دعوة 
اعمى يقود اعمى
**اُتْرُكُوهُمْ. هُمْ عُمْيَانٌ قَادَةُ عُمْيَانٍ. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَعْمَى يَقُودُ أَعْمَى يَسْقُطَانِ كِلاَهُمَا فِي حُفْرَةٍ».*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*القديس امبروسيوس اسقف ميلان
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] [/FONT]*دُعي (شاول) شابًا فقط في هذه العبارة عندما حفظ ثياب الذين رجموا استفانوس (أع 7: 58)... مع هذا فقد رآه المسيح عندما أشرق النور حوله (أع 9: 3)، لأن الشباب يُدعون من الخطية بالخوف أكثر منه بالإقناع، لذلك استخدم المسيح المنخس وبرحمةٍ دعاه ألا يرفس مناخس[455].*

*القديس اغسطينوس*
 *Chapter 21.--47. Petilianus said:*
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"Accordingly, as we have said, the Lord Christ cried, `Saul, Saul, why persecutest thou me? And he said, who art Thou, Lord? And the Lord said,. I am Christ of Nazareth, whom thou persecutest It is hard for thee to kick against the pricks. 
*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2010)

يُنقل ال الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*النص موجود ايضا فى نسخة ويكلف سنة 1380*
*WICLIF 1380* *5 And he seide, who art thou lord? He seide, I am ihesus of Nazareth : whom thou pursuest, it is hard to thee: to kike azens the pricke 6 and he trembled and woundrid and seide, lord what wolt thou that I do ? and the lord seide to hym, rise up and entre in the citee and it schal be seide to thee what it bihoueth thee to do.*
*قبل الفانديك بخمس قرون وفيها النص المسلم 
*


----------



## حمورابي (5 أغسطس 2010)

*تحية
النص . كما جاء في الپشيطا . 

ܥܢܐ ܗܘ ܘܐܡܪ ܡܢ ܐܢܬ ܡܪܝ ܘܡܪܢ ܐܡܪ ܐܢܐ ܐܢܐ ܝܫܘܥ ܢܨܪܝܐ ܗܘ ܕܐܢܬ ܪܕܦ ܐܢܬ 
ܐܠܐ ܩܘܡ ܥܘܠ ܠܡܕܝܢܬܐ ܘܬܡܢ ܢܬܡܠܠ ܥܡܟ ܥܠ ܡܐ ܕܘܠܐ ܠܟ ܠܡܥܒܕ 



لكي تعرف المعنى انظر في قاموس العلامة  يعقوب اوجين منا صفحة ( 724) 

ردف . لحق . تبع . أضطهد . تنبع . طرد . نفى . ابعد . الخ 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2010)

*والنص نفسه وراد فى سفر اعمل الرسل 26 وموجود فى كل الترجمات النقدية وحتى ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين يعنى حتى من داخل السفر نفسه حوار المسيح مع بولس مسجل مرتين بنفس الالفاظ
**




*



​


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2010)

mar3y قال:


> يقول بولس الرسول في اعمال الرسل 9:5-6 :
> 
> فسأله: «من أنت يا سيد؟» فقال الرب: «أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس».
> act 9:6 فسأل وهو مرتعد ومتحير: «يا رب ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟»فقال له الرب: «قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل».
> ...



الأخ السائل
طبعاً الأيبي أدرس فضحك بتسجيل 4 عضويات اخرى لها من قلة الأدب ما يعكس أخلاقكم و أخلاق رسولكم. فلا مكان لك هنا و أنت بهذه القذارة، المنتقاة من رسولك. تم إيقاف عضويتك و يبقى سؤالك الي يعم عن جهلكم لنُفنده.

بدايةً، النص الذي تعترض عليه هو خطأ، فالمشكلة النصية تبدأ من "صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس" و ليس كما لونت جهلاً. فالعدد 5 موجود في أقدم المخطوطات و أغلبها. خسارة ان نضيع الوقت معك، فإذا كنت لا تعرف عن أي نص تعترض، فكيف ستفهم الإجابة اصلاً؟

لكن سنرد لكي يستفاد البقية، اما أنت فندعوا لك ان يهديك الله و يفتح بصيرتك.

النص الذي هو مشكلة نصية يبدأ من "صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس" مع العدد 6، اي العدد الذي يليه. النص غير موجود في المخطوطات اليونانية، لكنه يبقى نص قانوني, و لكن كيف قانوني و هي غير موجود في أقدم المخطوطات اليونانية؟

إحدى طُرق معرفة قانونية النص هو عن طريق توثيق الدليل الداخلي، اي وجود نفس النص بإجماع الإتفاق عليه بالإعتماد على المخطوطات و الترجمات القديمة و اقوال الاباء. فنص أعمال 9 : 5-6 مأخوذ من نفس سفر الأعمال و من 22 : 10 و 26 : 14
أي ان النص قانوني و وحي إلهي ما دامه موجود بصورة موازية في شاهد آخر. فكلمات المسيح لبولس و رده عليه هو حديث صادق قانوني حدث بالفعل مُسجل لدينا بأكثر من شاهد. 

و بالرجوع مثلاً لبروس متزجير، سيؤكد لنا انه بالرغم من عدم وجود النص في هذا الموضع في المخطوطات اليونانية، الا انه موجود في الشواهد التي ذكرتها أعلاه، غضافة الى وجوده في الفلجات و أقوال الأباء, و أخذ طريقه للنص المستلم على يد ايراسموس بسبب إعتماده على الفلجات بالترجمة. فالنص العربي الذي بين يدينا يعتمد بصورة اساسية على النص المستلم و بالتالي محاولة التحجج بأن الكتاب المقدس مُحرف بسبب هذه المشكلة النصية هو غباء و جهل بأولويات النقد النص و علاقتها بالعصمة. 



> وحيث أن الكتاب المقدس كم تقرون يستحيل تحريفة لأنه يعتمد على أكبر عدد من الأصول القديمة نسأل كيف أضيف هذا النص الى الكتاب المقدس الحالي وليس له أصل في أقدم المخطوطات !؟



محاولة بائسة لإتهام الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف. عليك مراجعة العصمة و المخطوطات قبل ان تتكلم عن التحريف، فالنص العربي الذي بين يدينا يعتمد على النص المُستلم الذي يعتمد على الفلجات، فإذا كان هناك أي إختلاف بينها و بين المخطوطات اليونانية ستكون بأسوء حال هو إختلاف ترجمة الفلجات اللاتينية عن المخطوطات اليونانية و بالتالي ليس تحريفاً.  و عامة الفروق النصية البسيطة بين المخطوطات هو ليس تحريف. فما دام اثبتنا قانونية النص بوجود الدليل الداخلي، فالنص صادق و ينقل حقيقة كلام المسيح لبولس الرسول و رد بولس الرسول على كلام المسيح، بحسب ما موجود لدينا في شواهد اخرى ثابتة موجودة في كل المخطوطات و لا غبار على صحتها، اي المسيح فعلاً تكلم هذه الكلمات و الرسول بولس فعلاً رد هذا الرد، و بالتالي إعتراضك و محاولة ربطه بتحريف الكتاب المقدس هو شئ باطل.

ربنا يهديك و ينور عقلك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أغسطس 2010)

*انتوا يعني لو اثبتوا ان النص دا حصل فيه تغيير تفتكر كان الاصلي بتاعه ايه مثلا*​ 
*بيتكلم عن رسول الاسلام و بيقول صعب عليك ان ترفس محمد مثلا ههههههههههه ولا ايه*​ 
*بالعقل كدا النص اصلي مهما حدث من مشكلات نصيه لان الحوار مسجل بموضع اخر في الكتاب المقدس بالاضافه الي بشيطا الي يرجع تاريخها الي 150 ميلاديا اي قبل اي مخطوط يعتمد عليه علماء النقد النصي بالاضافه لاقوال تلاميذ تلاميذ المسيح*​ 
*ماذا تريد اكتر*​ 
*مسجل في موضع اخر من الكتاب*​ 
*بمخطوطات بلغات اخري قد تكون اقدم من اي مخطوط يوناني*​ 
*في اقوال اقدم الاباء*​ 
*اي ان سميث فاندايك اصح و ادق فعلا مما سواها حتي الان و لا يعيبها شئ *​ 
*الترجمات النقديه تقوم علي نظريه القراءه الاقصر و الاصعب*​ 
*و هذا لا يقلل من عصمه الكتاب المقدس لان المختلف عليه عدد اقل من ان يذكر *​ 
*راجع كتاب المصاحف ستجد بلاوي عندك يا مرعي افندي*​ 
*يسوع يحررك من الشيطان الي اسرك و مكتف تفكيرك*​ 
*سلام*​


----------

